# Java Programming Jobs In Australia



## abhi_t (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am Java programmer with 4+ years of experience from India. I am planning to move to Sydney and soon will apply for a PR. I want to know how hard is to find a job in Australia of my profile. I have no idea of the IT job market there.

Please share your experiences.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

abhi_t said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am Java programmer with 4+ years of experience from India. I am planning to move to Sydney and soon will apply for a PR. I want to know how hard is to find a job in Australia of my profile. I have no idea of the IT job market there.
> 
> ...


I am also sailing in the same boat. When are you planning to move and from which place? I am also a Java Developer and am from Hyderabad.


----------



## Syduser (May 23, 2013)

Hello Folks,

To understand the market you need to do bit research from your side.
Look at websites like seek, mycareer etc and depending on your expertise see where you stand.

SDK


----------



## prashanthurria (Sep 20, 2012)

With four years of Experience it will be a bit hard to find a job. Would advise to wait for a year or ideally 2. 
A few tips: 
- Things are a bit different than that in India where almost everyone tries to move to a Lead role at 5+ Years Exp. Here Dev's are really experienced. I have 8+ Years of exp and I am the youngest in my team.
- Try to stay in Hands on role and not a TL/PL role.
- Be prepared to be jobless for anywhere between 3-6 Months , have your finances in order be prepared to do a part time job if it takes longer than 3 months , most important be patient and be tough minded the market is not like india where there are plenty of IT jobs.
- It will be extemely unlikely to find a job while in India.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

prashanthurria said:


> With four years of Experience it will be a bit hard to find a job. Would advise to wait for a year or ideally 2.
> A few tips:
> - Things are a bit different than that in India where almost everyone tries to move to a Lead role at 5+ Years Exp. Here Dev's are really experienced. I have 8+ Years of exp and I am the youngest in my team.
> - Try to stay in Hands on role and not a TL/PL role.
> ...


Thank you for sharing this. I wanted to remain developer(which is very difficult in India) and this looks very interesting to me. But looks like the interviews will be tougher?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

joejohn said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I wanted to remain developer(which is very difficult in India) and this looks very interesting to me. But looks like the interviews will be tougher?


Then you will be satisfied. I work in US and my manager has 30 years of development experience and still works as a programmer 90% of his time, only has designation as manager as he manages all of us. Of course working with such people has down falls too, not a single line of sub standard code/comment is tolerated. Are you ready for such criticism from experts on a daily basis ?


----------



## abhi_t (Apr 2, 2013)

prashanthurria said:


> With four years of Experience it will be a bit hard to find a job. Would advise to wait for a year or ideally 2.
> A few tips:
> - Things are a bit different than that in India where almost everyone tries to move to a Lead role at 5+ Years Exp. Here Dev's are really experienced. I have 8+ Years of exp and I am the youngest in my team.
> - Try to stay in Hands on role and not a TL/PL role.
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing the info......I think by the time my entire immigration formalities get over I will be having more than 5 years of exp.... As you suggest I will continue as a programmer only......just wanted to know that I hope it won't take an year to get a job coz that will be too frustrating.


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

prashanthurria said:


> With four years of Experience it will be a bit hard to find a job. Would advise to wait for a year or ideally 2.
> A few tips:
> - Things are a bit different than that in India where almost everyone tries to move to a Lead role at 5+ Years Exp. Here Dev's are really experienced. I have 8+ Years of exp and I am the youngest in my team.
> - Try to stay in Hands on role and not a TL/PL role.
> ...


Well, being a Java developer myself, I concur with prashanthurria.
I was lucky to land into a job within a month of my arrival, but I've heard of people nowadays being jobless for 4 months. It's getting a little tougher by the day.
I will specially emphasize on his second last point of being prepared for being without a job for 3-6 months. This is absolutely essential as many people land here without a contingency plan and then get frustrated as time passes.
Please please please be patient and have a plan B. It's really heart breaking to see fellow migrants struggling and getting frustrated.
Although you might think my post has a negative tone, but it's not all that bad here. I'm just being straight forward with all of you and not sugar coating my advice. 
As people keep on saying, it's just about getting your foot in the door.

Hit me if you need anything.. Happy to help!!!
Please do not ask me for my cover letter and resume format. Just do a simple search for an Australian format and modify yours.. Everyone's profile is different and one size does not fit all.

Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Then you will be satisfied. I work in US and my manager has 30 years of development experience and still works as a programmer 90% of his time, only has designation as manager as he manages all of us. Of course working with such people has down falls too, not a single line of sub standard code/comment is tolerated. Are you ready for such criticism from experts on a daily basis ?


I my self do not like sub standard code. If some experienced person comment on my bad coding, I consider that as a learning. But I hate when an inexperienced manager tells me to deliver code on time even if I compromise on quality.

I work in India and my manager has only 8 years experience. My manager took some executive MBA and started managing projects. This is perfectly fine if the manager take advise from senior developers than just blindly following timeline and process. Again, it depends on the project.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

sharemyhead said:


> Well, being a Java developer myself, I concur with prashanthurria.
> I was lucky to land into a job within a month of my arrival, but I've heard of people nowadays being jobless for 4 months. It's getting a little tougher by the day.
> I will specially emphasize on his second last point of being prepared for being without a job for 3-6 months. This is absolutely essential as many people land here without a contingency plan and then get frustrated as time passes.
> Please please please be patient and have a plan B. It's really heart breaking to see fellow migrants struggling and getting frustrated.
> ...


Thank you for sharing you views. My plan B is to get a part-time job anywhere. I am ready to take any job as part-time, but do you have any advise on jobs I should consider? It should be easily available, should not take much of my time but pay my daily expenses. I am planning to stay in a shared accommodation and may not have to pay rent for few months.


----------



## arunJobseeker (Feb 19, 2014)

*no job*

I moved to Sydney last August, and am still struggling to find a job.
I have 6.5 year of experience in Java. its been 6 months since i arrived, but no luck yet.
I had a few phone interviews and one face to face interview. but didn't get selected.
I am getting really worried now


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Arun,

Can you please share what kind of questions were asked. Also have you tried to make contacts with Consultants or HR manager's via linked in. I know it is very difficult as i am also Sr java developer and actively seeking employment opportunities while my PR is still under process making the contacts will definitely help in long term.


----------

